
Show HN: Nomgram - ops
https://www.nomgram.com/
======
ops
Hi HN,

I'm building the next generation of nutrition tracking software and I'm here
to share it with you. Any advice you have would be greatly appreciated!

Features:

\- Web-based, supports all desktop and mobile browsers

\- USDA nutrition info, including flavonoids in over 500 foods

\- Google Vision powered food photo search, nutrition label and logo reading -
try it here: [https://www.nomgram.com/photo](https://www.nomgram.com/photo)

\- Easily add food to multiple dates (repeat daily, weekdays, weekend days,
weekly, monthly, yearly)

\- Home page changes with different nutrition info over time

\- Flexible settings in your food log

\- Flexible timeseries plots in your food log

\- Create meals for foods that you commonly eat together

\- Track your energy in Calories, or kilocalories, kilojoules, joules or
Btus...

\- Gamified, get your own page (nomgram.com/your-username) - earn reps and
badges for tracking your food; example:
[https://www.nomgram.com/eric](https://www.nomgram.com/eric)

\- No ads

\- Planning to expand to native desktop (Windows, macOS, Linux) and mobile
clients (iPhone/Andoid)

Cost: $4.99/month - $34.99/year; pay via Stripe subscriptions; cancel anytime
on your settings page.

Screenshots on the homepage!

------
fiatjaf
Looks great. I like the fact that the site is not shiny-modern-with-
background-video but the product itself is very powerful.

~~~
ops
Thanks!

